# dometic recall



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

Dose any one know the phone number for dometic recall the one in forums 080036638420 is wrong, have tried dometec webb with no luck kenny 

Thank you all for your help, i got through to Dometec on phone num 01582496866, Am taking the van to Coopers caravans at doncaster on tusday


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Kelly's Directory list this number.

(01582) 496878


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

See next message


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
I pasted this from the dometic website The Dometic service team can be reached Mondays to Fridays between 08:00 – 21:00 and Saturdays from 08:00 to 18:00
Free Tel. 00800 3663 8420. and yes is does not work - I will try and find my paperwork I have Emailed their HQ but you can contact one of the service centres - the SEA Group in worcestershire did mine
regards
Richard
I don't know what happened there!!!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The response from DOMETIC was 00800 3663 8420 for calls about the recall for two door refrigerators
regards
Richard


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Kenny,

Just done a quick search and on another site it says you must use the double zero at the front of the number - it is not apparently a normal 0800 number. Hope this helps.

JohnW


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone know what this is about? I got a letter but somehow lost it while sifting through junk mail after returning home from trip to Italy. Can't seem to find anything about it on the WEB and Hymer UK say its nothing to do with them. So what is it about, where can I take it and what do they do?

Pete


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Lifted from touring and tenting:

Dometic initiates precautionary protective measures involving the examination of 2-door
11/7/2007

In cooperation with leisure vehicle manufacturers and dealers, Dometic calls on caravan and motor home owners to follow a precautionary protective measure. This appeal only affects owners of 7-series double door fridge-freezers equipped with MES or AES.
The following appliances may be affected: RM 7601, RM 7605, RM 7651, RM 7655, RM 7801, RM 7805, RM 7851, RM 7855, RMT 7651, RMT 7655, RMT 7851 and RMT 7855.
Model numbers are located on the data plate inside the refrigerator cabinet. These appliances should not be run on gas prior to inspection by a technician, and Dometic advise closing the corresponding gas valve. It is completely safe to operate these appliances on 12 and 230 Volt.
Why this urgent request for an inspection?
Tests have revealed that the screw used to fasten the base of the cooling unit to the refrigerator cabinet possibly exhibits defects incurred during the manufacturing process. It is possible that in addition to high-quality screws, smaller quantities of screws of inferior quality were also produced. The use of inferior quality screws could result in the screw attaching the base of the cooling unit to the cabinet becoming loose during transit, thus causing force on the gas screw connection at the gas valve outlet. This may possibly lead to gas leakage.
As identification of affected appliances is not possible, Dometic asks all owners of vehicles fitted with the above mentioned Dometic fridge freezer models to contact the Dometic service team to arrange for their refrigerator to be inspected.
Troubleshooting
In most cases the matter can be efficiently dealt with from the outside of the vehicle through the lower ventilation grille. The procedure is of course free of charge.
In their own interest and to eliminate any risk, Dometic asks all caravan and motor home owners whose vehicle is equipped with one of the appliances mentioned to contact the Dometic Service team.
The Dometic service team can be reached Mondays to Fridays between 08:00 a.m. – 21:00 p.m. and Saturdays from 08:00 a.m. to 18:00 p.m. on free phone number 00800 3663 8420. 


JohnW


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

yes as above,and it took them 10 mins to do mine.

steve


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

kenny said:


> Dose any one know the phone number for dometic recall the one in forums 080036638420 is wrong, have tried dometec webb with no luck ke
> nny


 Thank you all for your replys,Got through to dometec on phone number 01582 751478, have arranged to take the van to coopers caravans at doncaster to have the mod done kenny


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have a query, hopefully someone can solve for me...

We collected our motorhome last week from Germany and were told the recall had been done (I am assuming it is this one - or have their been others?)

The problem we have noticed is that according to the handover team, it takes about 15 mins for it to go through deciding which input it will use, battery, elec or gas.... and so when we stop, gas is on, we wait to see if it switches over to gas..... even afte 30 mins it doesn't, the little light is flashing in the window, so after reading manual I see it says to switch off and manually put it to gas, (presumably clearing any airlock) - works fine...you hear the pilot light light and the light is solid..... but when you then put it back to AES and have driven off (so it goes to battery), when you next stop, it doesn't automatically switch over again - only has the flashing light...

Can anyone think why please.... yes I can do it manually, but what is the point of an AES fridge if it doesn't do what it says on the box

Carol


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Carol,

There may be a problem but I'm not sure. We have a N+B with similar system and our handbook says "for safety reasons, once ignition (engine) is switched off the AES will not switch over to gas for approx 20 minutes as you may be parked in a service station refueling and igniting the gas could cause an explosion" Ours takes around 25 mins before it switches over so it may just be that your "timer" is a little out. I guess you have to leave it a while longer to make sure.

It may be worth turning over to gas then connecting EHU and seeing how quickly it recognises 240 volts and switches to that - ours takes around 1 - 2 minutes then switches over.


----------

